# Alternative Lighting Inquiry



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with the lamps that seem to be made more for terrariums and reptiles? My lighting in my tank is extremely low and before I blow a wad on a new strip system I was thinking of purchasing a clamp lamp from the reptile section with a 50w bulb and using it mainly on my Amazon Swords. 

What I was wondering is will this be too extreme and "burn" the plants or do you think it will actually give them a growth boost? The lamps/bulbs are not really rated for plants and I don't always trust the information from my local pet store. 

Currently my 56 gallon (deep, not long) tank has a single 20-ish watt lamp which is obviously not adequate for proper growth. And probably not very adequate for day to day living. But again, before I blow a huge chunk on an adequate system I was just going to give this a try, specifically for my Swords. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello logan...

Don't know anything about non aquarium lighting, but if you keep low light plants, then you don't need more than a standard 6500 K, 32 watt, T8 bulb. The light strip that comes with your tank should have space for this size bulb. The bulbs are cheap, a few dollars each at the local hardware stores.

I have several 55 G tanks and keep low light plants and use just a single bulb. The plants grow very well in this lighting, along with a little liquid fert dosed regularly. There's really no need for high end lighting, unless you decide to keep more demanding plants.

B


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello logan...
> 
> Don't know anything about non aquarium lighting, but if you keep low light plants, then you don't need more than a standard 6500 K, 32 watt, T8 bulb. The light strip that comes with your tank should have space for this size bulb. The bulbs are cheap, a few dollars each at the local hardware stores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, BBradbury!

My hood is a 24 incher, since the tank is deep instead of long, and I haven't been able to find a nice, strong 32 watt bulb in that size. I'll keep looking for them! 

If I can't find one I was going to purchase a T5 dual strip so I can get about 34 watts from two 17 bulbs. Right now I'm just trying to be frugal, hehe. 

Thank you!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

logan84 said:


> Thanks for the response, BBradbury!
> 
> My hood is a 24 incher, since the tank is deep instead of long, and I haven't been able to find a nice, strong 32 watt bulb in that size. I'll keep looking for them!
> 
> ...


Yeah. I think you're right about the two bulb approach. That must be quite a tall tank. I have a 45 G tall and the strip light is 36 inches long. I can still get a 32 watt, but it has to be a T12. You might try looking for a bulb that's bigger around. You'll still get the same amount of light, but since a T12 will distribute the light over a larger area, it won't be as intense.

Isn't lighting on a budget wonderful????

B


----------

